# Don't recall posting these here....



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...my very first true layout, in N scale, around 1983, taken with the old Polaroid 600 Instamatic...


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Sweet! I have some old pics like that somewhere...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A blast from the past......nice.:thumbsup:











This bridge looks like at least a 8% grade?
What is that a vehicular bridge?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Shay,
You were an "artiste" even way back when! :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A nice trip down memory lane, Shay! Well done, as always.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, instant film, what will they think of next!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> This bridge looks like at least a 8% grade?
> What is that a vehicular bridge?


Thanks guys...the bridge was actually at the end of a 3% grade, there was about 9" of lead track before you got there so there was plenty of space for the equipment to recover before crossing...it started just to the right of the grade crossing in the third picture down.


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

wow nice pics


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great to that - Nice Layout - Steve


----------

